# Festplatte zu stark fragmentiert



## Defender@home (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute ,
hab heute neue WD(120GB) festplatte gekauft,installiert und mit Fat32 formatiert.
Jetzt hat norton utilities alarmgeschlagen und gesagt die partition sei zu stark formatiert.wie kann das sein.habs schon mit defragmentiren probiert hat aber auch nix gebracht.hatte schon mal jemand das selbe problem?


----------



## Corvin Gröning (29. Mai 2004)

Was genau ist denn mit deiner Festplatte? Kannst du nicht zugreifen? oder... ?


----------



## Defender@home (29. Mai 2004)

Kasten läuft nach langem aufbau des desktop eigentlich ganz normal aber bei meiner alten Festplatte hatte es genauso angefangen und am ende hat sie die grätsche gemacht.


----------



## Goofman (29. Mai 2004)

Hi

Was für ein Betriebssystem hast denn?
Wenn du WinXP oder Win2k hast, dann würd ich eher zu NTFS raten, oder du machst mehrere Partitionen drauf, die alle nicht größer als 30GB sind, denn FAT32 kann IMHO nur 32GB verwalten, wenigstens kannste mit Win2k net mehr als 32 GB mit FAT32 formatieren und das muß ja nen Grund haben, oder?

Mfg Niky


----------



## renderblack (3. Juni 2004)

Das hört sich für mich eher nach Temperaturproblemen an. Auch Festplatten können zu heiss werden. Ich habe W2K und mehr als eine FAT32-Partition die grösser als 32 GB ist. Das kann also nicht unbedingt das Problem sein. Generell würde ich eine so grosse Festplatte aber auch mindestens in drei Partitionen aufteilen, schon aus Datensicherungsgründen.
Reich doch mal ein paar mehr Infos über den PC rüber (Gehäuse, Lüfter etc.) dann lässt sich das Problem besser eingrenzen.


----------

